# Looking forward to great debates



## Levant

Greetings,

Levant here, from Oklahoma... Technically, it should have been Levent - French for "Levering".  I was looking for a Lever-Action gun related screen name years ago and misunderstood what I read, selecting Levant, instead of Levent but I've used it so long that I stick with it.

I'm looking forward to participating here.  After going through many political debate sites over the years, I keep moving around over policies.  Some liberally slanted sites ban conservatives just for being conservative.  Other conservative sites ban liberals just for being liberal.   What good is a political forum on which no one disagrees with anyone?  

Other sites are so focused on "manners" that impassioned debate  is not possible.  But, sometimes, you just have to call a lie for being the lie that it is.  When people make unsubstantiated claims based on their agenda, rather than on facts, it needs calling out. 

So, after searching for a suitable hangout, I found US Message Board.  The rules make sense, seeming to be, in summary, keep it on topic and, within reason, call it as you see it.  A review of posts and threads mostly demonstrate intelligent discussion even on polarized views so I'm hoping to have a lot of fun here.


----------



## Meister

Welcome....what brand of beer did you bring for the party?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Hopefully, anything but Corona.

Welcome, and I hope you read the USMB Rules and Guidelines to make assimilation easier


----------



## Levant

I like beer.  I buy a 12-pack every spring and then, in the fall, toss what I didn't drink.  But, to the party, I brought Lagavulin (my drink of choice long before Parks and Recreation on TV made it popular and far more expensive)


----------



## Levant

WillHaftawaite said:


> Hopefully, anything but Corona.
> 
> Welcome, and I hope you read the USMB Rules and Guidelines to make assimilation easier



I did read them; it was the rules that attracted me most.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS

STTAB fools nobody.


----------



## Levant

ZZ PUPPS said:


> STTAB fools nobody.


OK, I give up.  What's STTAB?


----------



## DrLove

Levant said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Levant here, from Oklahoma... Technically, it should have been Levent - French for "Levering".  I was looking for a Lever-Action gun related screen name years ago and misunderstood what I read, selecting Levant, instead of Levent but I've used it so long that I stick with it.
> 
> I'm looking forward to participating here.  After going through many political debate sites over the years, I keep moving around over policies.  Some liberally slanted sites ban conservatives just for being conservative.  Other conservative sites ban liberals just for being liberal.   What good is a political forum on which no one disagrees with anyone?
> 
> Other sites are so focused on "manners" that impassioned debate  is not possible.  But, sometimes, you just have to call a lie for being the lie that it is.  When people make unsubstantiated claims based on their agenda, rather than on facts, it needs calling out.
> 
> So, after searching for a suitable hangout, I found US Message Board.  The rules make sense, seeming to be, in summary, keep it on topic and, within reason, call it as you see it.  A review of posts and threads mostly demonstrate intelligent discussion even on polarized views so I'm hoping to have a lot of fun here.



Welcome Levant. If you love Donald J Trump, you're gonna LOVE USMB!
We run about 1/3 progressive and 2/3 Trumpublican


----------



## Hugo Furst

Levant said:


> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> 
> STTAB fools nobody.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I give up.  What's STTAB?
Click to expand...




Levant said:


> What's STTAB?



Stupider than the Average Buffoon


----------



## DrLove

WillHaftawaite said:


> Hopefully, anything but Corona.
> 
> Welcome, and I hope you read the USMB Rules and Guidelines to make assimilation easier



There are RULES here Willy? Coulda fooled me!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Welcome!!
You'll need to get banned in order to gain street cred.
     It's kinda like the rap community around here.


----------



## Hossfly

Levant said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Levant here, from Oklahoma... Technically, it should have been Levent - French for "Levering".  I was looking for a Lever-Action gun related screen name years ago and misunderstood what I read, selecting Levant, instead of Levent but I've used it so long that I stick with it.
> 
> I'm looking forward to participating here.  After going through many political debate sites over the years, I keep moving around over policies.  Some liberally slanted sites ban conservatives just for being conservative.  Other conservative sites ban liberals just for being liberal.   What good is a political forum on which no one disagrees with anyone?
> 
> Other sites are so focused on "manners" that impassioned debate  is not possible.  But, sometimes, you just have to call a lie for being the lie that it is.  When people make unsubstantiated claims based on their agenda, rather than on facts, it needs calling out.
> 
> So, after searching for a suitable hangout, I found US Message Board.  The rules make sense, seeming to be, in summary, keep it on topic and, within reason, call it as you see it.  A review of posts and threads mostly demonstrate intelligent discussion even on polarized views so I'm hoping to have a lot of fun here.


Is that you, Jake?


----------



## aaronleland

I wouldn't worry about the "USMB Rules and Guidelines". We all just came together and made them up so that WillHaftawaite feels like he has something important to post. It was like our USMB Wake-A-Wish.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Levant

Manners? USMB don't need no stinkin manners...





__





						nose picker gif - Search
					

Find high-quality images, photos, and animated GIFS with Bing Images




					www.bing.com


----------



## Levant

Hossfly said:


> Levant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> Levant here, from Oklahoma... Technically, it should have been Levent - French for "Levering".  I was looking for a Lever-Action gun related screen name years ago and misunderstood what I read, selecting Levant, instead of Levent but I've used it so long that I stick with it.
> 
> I'm looking forward to participating here.  After going through many political debate sites over the years, I keep moving around over policies.  Some liberally slanted sites ban conservatives just for being conservative.  Other conservative sites ban liberals just for being liberal.   What good is a political forum on which no one disagrees with anyone?
> 
> Other sites are so focused on "manners" that impassioned debate  is not possible.  But, sometimes, you just have to call a lie for being the lie that it is.  When people make unsubstantiated claims based on their agenda, rather than on facts, it needs calling out.
> 
> So, after searching for a suitable hangout, I found US Message Board.  The rules make sense, seeming to be, in summary, keep it on topic and, within reason, call it as you see it.  A review of posts and threads mostly demonstrate intelligent discussion even on polarized views so I'm hoping to have a lot of fun here.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you, Jake?
Click to expand...


nope


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Levant said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Levant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> Levant here, from Oklahoma... Technically, it should have been Levent - French for "Levering".  I was looking for a Lever-Action gun related screen name years ago and misunderstood what I read, selecting Levant, instead of Levent but I've used it so long that I stick with it.
> 
> I'm looking forward to participating here.  After going through many political debate sites over the years, I keep moving around over policies.  Some liberally slanted sites ban conservatives just for being conservative.  Other conservative sites ban liberals just for being liberal.   What good is a political forum on which no one disagrees with anyone?
> 
> Other sites are so focused on "manners" that impassioned debate  is not possible.  But, sometimes, you just have to call a lie for being the lie that it is.  When people make unsubstantiated claims based on their agenda, rather than on facts, it needs calling out.
> 
> So, after searching for a suitable hangout, I found US Message Board.  The rules make sense, seeming to be, in summary, keep it on topic and, within reason, call it as you see it.  A review of posts and threads mostly demonstrate intelligent discussion even on polarized views so I'm hoping to have a lot of fun here.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you, Jake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope
Click to expand...


   Thats exactly what Jake would say...........


----------



## Levant

aaronleland said:


> I wouldn't worry about the "USMB Rules and Guidelines". We all just came together and made them up so that WillHaftawaite feels like he has something important to post. It was like our USMB Wake-A-Wish.



What I liked about the rules is that they just require some on-topic posts in the  middle of calling a liar a liar.  I've spent the past few months on a site that had a good mix of liberals, fake conservatives who think they're not liberals but are, and a few real conservatives... The problem there was that if someone lied about what Trump said and I point out the lie, the posts are deleted with "please do not imply that other users are liars."  Or if I mentioned TDS, "Please do not imply that other users have Trump Derangement Syndrome."  Really?  

I'm good with an honest difference of opinion and can debate those on the principles.  But when the debate is between truth and lie, and you can't call the lie a lie, debate is just pointless.. So that's why I really like the more-real-world rules I found on this site.  If you're mistaken, I'll let you know.  But if you lie, I'll tell you that, too .  And you can do the same to me - just be prepared with proof because I'll use actual evidence to back up my arguments - or confess that I was wrong, if that's the case.

Before that I went to a site that was all Republicans - not necessarily conservatives.  Many of the old-timers would defend the Republican Party as long as their keyboard could withstand the pounding.  And they banned anyone who offered a leftist opinion.  What's the good in that?  If you ban those who disagree, how do you get a good debate?  Way too boring for me - a bunch of people who don't really  know what they're talking about anyway but anyone who disagrees gets banned.  I wasn't banned but there was no one to debate.

I also tried a left-oriented site but they were as bad as the other, banning anyone who disagreed with them.

So, it really was a good thing to see rules that actually recognize that debates are going to get heated.  People are going to get passionate.  Very refreshing.


----------



## Levant

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Levant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Levant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> Levant here, from Oklahoma... Technically, it should have been Levent - French for "Levering".  I was looking for a Lever-Action gun related screen name years ago and misunderstood what I read, selecting Levant, instead of Levent but I've used it so long that I stick with it.
> 
> I'm looking forward to participating here.  After going through many political debate sites over the years, I keep moving around over policies.  Some liberally slanted sites ban conservatives just for being conservative.  Other conservative sites ban liberals just for being liberal.   What good is a political forum on which no one disagrees with anyone?
> 
> Other sites are so focused on "manners" that impassioned debate  is not possible.  But, sometimes, you just have to call a lie for being the lie that it is.  When people make unsubstantiated claims based on their agenda, rather than on facts, it needs calling out.
> 
> So, after searching for a suitable hangout, I found US Message Board.  The rules make sense, seeming to be, in summary, keep it on topic and, within reason, call it as you see it.  A review of posts and threads mostly demonstrate intelligent discussion even on polarized views so I'm hoping to have a lot of fun here.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you, Jake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats exactly what Jake would say...........
Click to expand...

So would Bill, Bob, Tom, Dennis, Donald, Michael, and Steve.


----------



## deannalw

Welcome Levant!

I look forward to disrupting as many of your threads as possible!

Let's have some fun!


----------



## Hossfly

Levant said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Levant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Levant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> Levant here, from Oklahoma... Technically, it should have been Levent - French for "Levering".  I was looking for a Lever-Action gun related screen name years ago and misunderstood what I read, selecting Levant, instead of Levent but I've used it so long that I stick with it.
> 
> I'm looking forward to participating here.  After going through many political debate sites over the years, I keep moving around over policies.  Some liberally slanted sites ban conservatives just for being conservative.  Other conservative sites ban liberals just for being liberal.   What good is a political forum on which no one disagrees with anyone?
> 
> Other sites are so focused on "manners" that impassioned debate  is not possible.  But, sometimes, you just have to call a lie for being the lie that it is.  When people make unsubstantiated claims based on their agenda, rather than on facts, it needs calling out.
> 
> So, after searching for a suitable hangout, I found US Message Board.  The rules make sense, seeming to be, in summary, keep it on topic and, within reason, call it as you see it.  A review of posts and threads mostly demonstrate intelligent discussion even on polarized views so I'm hoping to have a lot of fun here.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you, Jake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats exactly what Jake would say...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So would Bill, Bob, Tom, Dennis, Donald, Michael, and Steve.
Click to expand...


May God have mercy for my enemies because I won't.
George S. Patton


----------



## OldLady

Levant said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Levant here, from Oklahoma... Technically, it should have been Levent - French for "Levering".  I was looking for a Lever-Action gun related screen name years ago and misunderstood what I read, selecting Levant, instead of Levent but I've used it so long that I stick with it.
> 
> I'm looking forward to participating here.  After going through many political debate sites over the years, I keep moving around over policies.  Some liberally slanted sites ban conservatives just for being conservative.  Other conservative sites ban liberals just for being liberal.   What good is a political forum on which no one disagrees with anyone?
> 
> Other sites are so focused on "manners" that impassioned debate  is not possible.  But, sometimes, you just have to call a lie for being the lie that it is.  When people make unsubstantiated claims based on their agenda, rather than on facts, it needs calling out.
> 
> So, after searching for a suitable hangout, I found US Message Board.  The rules make sense, seeming to be, in summary, keep it on topic and, within reason, call it as you see it.  A review of posts and threads mostly demonstrate intelligent discussion even on polarized views so I'm hoping to have a lot of fun here.


Welcome, Levant! 
When you introduced yourself this morning in a thread, I thought maybe you were from the Middle East.

I'm a sheltered poster who has seen very little of the social media world; I had no idea there were such a lot of bubble worlds out there.  Well, you're safe to say shit if you step in it here.  Kick off your shoes and find a good thread with a few posters in it that aren't entirely brain dead from partisanship.  Sometimes you have to hunt around but they're scattered around here.

And have a little snack.


----------



## Jitss617

Welcome to the party pal! If you enjoy debating insane democrats you will love this place.


----------



## bluzman61

Levant said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Levant here, from Oklahoma... Technically, it should have been Levent - French for "Levering".  I was looking for a Lever-Action gun related screen name years ago and misunderstood what I read, selecting Levant, instead of Levent but I've used it so long that I stick with it.
> 
> I'm looking forward to participating here.  After going through many political debate sites over the years, I keep moving around over policies.  Some liberally slanted sites ban conservatives just for being conservative.  Other conservative sites ban liberals just for being liberal.   What good is a political forum on which no one disagrees with anyone?
> 
> Other sites are so focused on "manners" that impassioned debate  is not possible.  But, sometimes, you just have to call a lie for being the lie that it is.  When people make unsubstantiated claims based on their agenda, rather than on facts, it needs calling out.
> 
> So, after searching for a suitable hangout, I found US Message Board.  The rules make sense, seeming to be, in summary, keep it on topic and, within reason, call it as you see it.  A review of posts and threads mostly demonstrate intelligent discussion even on polarized views so I'm hoping to have a lot of fun here.


Welcome to the site, Levant.  I think you'll find it to be quite interesting, and at times, informative, as well.


----------



## bluzman61

OldLady said:


> Levant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> Levant here, from Oklahoma... Technically, it should have been Levent - French for "Levering".  I was looking for a Lever-Action gun related screen name years ago and misunderstood what I read, selecting Levant, instead of Levent but I've used it so long that I stick with it.
> 
> I'm looking forward to participating here.  After going through many political debate sites over the years, I keep moving around over policies.  Some liberally slanted sites ban conservatives just for being conservative.  Other conservative sites ban liberals just for being liberal.   What good is a political forum on which no one disagrees with anyone?
> 
> Other sites are so focused on "manners" that impassioned debate  is not possible.  But, sometimes, you just have to call a lie for being the lie that it is.  When people make unsubstantiated claims based on their agenda, rather than on facts, it needs calling out.
> 
> So, after searching for a suitable hangout, I found US Message Board.  The rules make sense, seeming to be, in summary, keep it on topic and, within reason, call it as you see it.  A review of posts and threads mostly demonstrate intelligent discussion even on polarized views so I'm hoping to have a lot of fun here.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Levant!
> When you introduced yourself this morning in a thread, I thought maybe you were from the Middle East.
> 
> I'm a sheltered poster who has seen very little of the social media world; I had no idea there were such a lot of bubble worlds out there.  Well, you're safe to say shit if you step in it here.  Kick off your shoes and find a good thread with a few posters in it that aren't entirely brain dead from partisanship.  Sometimes you have to hunt around but they're scattered around here.
> 
> And have a little snack.
> View attachment 329090
Click to expand...

Those pretzels and dip look delicious!


----------



## Levant

Well, today's a month since I joined.. I thought I was going to get to 1000 posts in my first month - not a goal  until I realized how close I was.  But I'm  just too tired and going to bed 8 posts short of a thousand.  But it is fun.  I get to piss off the left and the fake-right here.  That's like twice the fun of other forums.


----------

